
Show HN: Work in Product – Find the Latest Product Management Roles in London - plaksel
https://workinproduct.co
======
villaumbrosia
Cool! Really good stuff.

We actually just launched our Product School Job Portal that is specifically
designed for people in Product. We also post jobs that are available in
London, as well as the rest of the world.

It is important to note that we do our best to cover the spectrum of product
jobs. Here you can find Product Owner roles, Product Manager roles, Product
marketing roles, and the list goes on.

Great work with yours though!

------
plaksel
I've build a job board for product management vacancies in London. It's
basically a collection of available roles but structured in a way it makes
sense for product people. Other sites often struggle to fit Product roles in
traditional categories like Marketing or Development, and are therefore often
a pain to find.

Curious to hear what you guys think.

